# Ho sbagliato tutto



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Apro una nuova discussione perchè il titolo della precedente non è piú appropriato.
> 
> Purtroppo tutte le mie riflessioni sono lontane anni luce dalla realtà dei fatti.
> Venerdì scorso siamo andati alla terapia di coppia (unico momento in cui ci è consentito vederci e parlare) e, stanca dei giochini che lo psicologo ci propone ogni volta, ho deciso di premere il piede sull'accelleratore.
> ...


Non so se lo chiede perchè fa troppo male, in quanto i traditori fanno quasi sempre cosi.

Mio marito, anzi ormai ex-marito, ne ha voluto parlare pochissimo, e ha liquidato il tutto dicendo che per lui non c'era niente da dire, meno se ne parlava meglio era, mai avrebbe accettata incontri con psicologi e meno ancora terapia di coppia. Secondo lui ero io che i primi mesi avevo bisogno di un aiuto per non pensarci, mandandolo affan  sto benissimo.

Inoltre, nel tuo caso, che te ne fai di un uomo tanto debole?


----------

